# Big believer



## taffboy (Jun 10, 2014)

I am a big believer in cider vinegar .Good for the joints good for the digestion.any body else use it


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 10, 2014)

I don`t but my parents both did back in the 60s. They both had problems with bursitis-my mom in her shoulder and my dad in his elbow.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2014)

Apple cider vinegar has many healthy uses.

http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-5875/15-Reasons-to-Use-Apple-Cider-Vinegar-Every-Day.html


----------



## d0ug (Jun 10, 2014)

Apple cider vinegar is one of those foods that is under used and under appreciated. Everything from sun burn to acid reflux also good on a salad.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 10, 2014)

d0ug said:


> Apple cider vinegar is one of those foods that is under used and under appreciated. Everything from sun burn to acid reflux also good on a salad.


That's the exact reason it was prescribed to me.


----------



## Ina (Jun 10, 2014)

Meanderer, I tried the link, but it didn't work.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 10, 2014)

Ina said:


> Meanderer, I tried the link, but it didn't work.


 Did not work for me also.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 10, 2014)

http://lacetoleather.com/wondrugpag3.html


----------



## taffboy (Jun 10, 2014)

Kaya said:


> http://lacetoleather.com/wondrugpag3.html


 That works .


----------



## Ina (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you Kaya, I read the article, and I think I'll try the Apple cider vinegar with honey. :wave:


----------



## taffboy (Jun 10, 2014)

Ina said:


> Thank you Kaya, I read the article, and I think I'll try the Apple cider vinegar with honey. :wave:


It is better with honey it took me a long time to get used to it every morning with a little water not so nice but my mother used to say if it does not tastes nice it will do you good.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2014)

...The missing link....sorry 'bout that.  Pasted below:

http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-5875/15-Reasons-to-Use-Apple-Cider-Vinegar-Every-Day.html

*1. Apple cider vinegar can detoxify your home.*
It's made from apple juice and is fermented to hard apple cider. It's then fermented a second time to become apple cider vinegar. By using ACV in lieu of other products, we instantly decrease the consumption of unnatural chemicals in our homes and daily lives.
*2. It can make your hair shine.*
Apple cider vinegar can be used as a rinse for your hair after shampooing, and will boost your hair's body and shine. I recommend recycling an old shampoo bottle, then filling it with 1/2 a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar and a cup of cold water. Pour the solution through your hair after shampooing several times a week for dramatic results.
*3. Natural apple cider vinegar regulates the pH of your skin.*
Dilute ACV with two parts water, and spread the concoction over your face with a cotton ball to replace your current toner. You can do this at night after washing, and in the morning before you apply your moisturizer. A dab of apple cider vinegar can also be left on the skin overnight to fade age spots or acne scars.
It's also a recommended agent for warts. For warts, soak a cotton ball in apple cider vinegar, then fasten the cotton ball over the wart with a Band-Aid overnight. The skin may swell some as it reacts with the solution. However, the wart will fall off. Once it falls off, the treatment should be continued for a few more days, to make sure the wart doesn't return.
*4. It can remove stains from teeth.*
Rub teeth directly with apple cider vinegar, and rinse with water.
*5. It can soothe sunburnt skin.*
Add a cup of apple cider vinegar to your bath, and soak for 10 minutes to eliminate discomfort from sunburn.
*6. Apple cider vinegar can be used as a natural aftershave.*
Fill a bottle with equal parts apple cider vinegar and water, and shake before applying to the face.
*7. It's an all-natural massage treatment.*
Rubbing apple cider vinegar on your hands and feet will give massage-like benefits and relief to tired hands and feet.
*8. Apple cider vinegar can aid in weight loss.*
For daily weight management, add 2 teaspoons of apple cider vinegar to 16 ounces of water. This concoction can be sipped throughout the day. Data shows some limited, yet significant, weight loss benefits from sustained daily intake of acetic acid (which is a main ingredient in apple cider vinegar).
In a 2009 study published in _Bioscience, Biotechnology, and Biochemistry_, it was found that subjects that consumed acetic acid for 12 weeks experienced significant declines in body weight, abdominal fat, waist circumference and triglycerides. Triglycerides contribute to the bad cholesterol that we want to avoid.
*9. Apple cider vinegar will balance your entire inner body system.*
The body constantly strives to achieve a state of equilibrium. Apple cider vinegar helps the body maintain a healthy alkaline pH level. Research shows that higher acid levels (lower pH level) leads to a lack of energy and higher incidences of infection. Hence, my desire to sip some a few times a day for a natural boost of energy.
*10. It can help you detox.*
As part of balancing the body's pH, apple cider vinegar creates an overall detoxification of the body. Research shows that it can help stimulate cardiovascular circulation and help detoxify the liver.
*11. ACV is great for your lymphatic system.*
This miracle vinegar helps to break up mucous throughout the body and cleanse the lymph nodes. Believe it or not, research suggests that apple cider vinegar can help with allergies because of its ability to reduce mucous and sinus congestion. When reducing the effects of allergies, it can also help stave off sinus infections and their related symptoms, such as sore throats and headaches.
*12. It can help your body get rid of candida.*
This vinegar is rich in natural enzymes that can help rid your body of candida—yeasts that are attributed to thrush in humans. Candida also is blamed for creating symptoms of fatigue, poor memory, sugar cravings, and yeast infections.
*13. ACV can help you reduce heartburn.*
Though it might seem like an oxymoron to treat stomach acid with an acid-containing vinegar, there is research suggesting that apple cider vinegar works by correcting low acid, hence reducing heartburn. Natural remedy experts say you should begin to feel relief very shortly after taking a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar followed by a glass of water. Note that apple cider vinegar will not give relief if you have an ulcer.
*14. The use of apple cider vinegar is effective in repelling fleas on your pets.*
One part vinegar and one part water can be sprayed on your pets fur and rubbed in generously to the skin. Saturate the entire coat, and continue every day for a few days to a week. Any flea infestation will surely be gone.
*15. It's an all-natural room freshener.*
Apple cider vinegar will clean your toilets and leave your bathroom smelling like apples! Just pour apple cider vinegar into the toilet, and allow it to sit overnight. It can also be used in dishwashers as a substitute for dish detergent. Mix 1/2 cup of apple cider vinegar with 1 cup water, and you can use this solution to clean microwaves, kitchen surfaces, windows, glasses and mirrors, too.
As you can see, apple cider vinegar is a miracle product that can be used in a multitude of ways. I highly recommend its use!


----------



## Kaya (Jun 10, 2014)

ACV is good with hot tea and honey as a sweetner.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 10, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> ...The missing link....sorry 'bout that.  Pasted below:
> 
> http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-5875/15-Reasons-to-Use-Apple-Cider-Vinegar-Every-Day.html
> 
> ...


 Thank you I thought I knew everything about it but after reading this I did not.


----------



## Harley (Jun 11, 2014)

taffboy said:


> I am a big believer in cider vinegar .Good for the joints good for the digestion.any body else use it




I use organic apple cider vinegar with the mother..It cured my acid reflux I got after being on some antibiotics. After reading the side effects of the medicine the Doc gave me for it, I went looking for a healthier alternative, and it worked!.  I still use it once in a while if I feel the reflux coming on. Be sure to rinse your mouth out after drinking..
 I even use it on my kitties to keep fleas away. I mix it with water and some peppermint oil, in a little spray bottle..


----------



## taffboy (Jun 11, 2014)

Vixen said:


> I use organic apple cider vinegar with the mother..It cured my acid reflux I got after being on some antibiotics. After reading the side effects of the medicine the Doc gave me for it, I went looking for a healthier alternative, and it worked!.  I still use it once in a while if I feel the reflux coming on. Be sure to rinse your mouth out after drinking..
> I even use it on my kitties to keep fleas away. I mix it with water and some peppermint oil, in a little spray bottle..


That's the exact seem reason I was recommended it


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 14, 2014)

[h=3]ACV Cleanse[/h]

[h=5]2 tablespoons Organic Apple Cider Vinegar[/h]
[h=5]1 teaspoon Honey[/h]
[h=5]½  cup warm water[/h]
Try to drink this first thing in the morning and wait at least 30 minutes before you eat a meal.

http://momsgonezen.com/recipes/4245/


----------



## taffboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> *ACV Cleanse*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that Meanderer never knew the right  amount to  take think have been putting to much vineger.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't use it all the time, but when I do, I use Braggs (with the mother)...good stuff.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 14, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't use it all the time, but when I do, I use Braggs (with the mother)...good stuff.


Sorry Seabreeze what's Braggs


----------



## d0ug (Jun 14, 2014)

A little side note on the mother in vinegar. How did it get such a name it is that they use mother to make more vinegar. Our family had apple orchards and all the apples left over would go to the cider mill so we ended with lots of cider. After drinking the soft cider and then a little of the hard cider. What was left over went to vinegar and after we poured off the vinegar what was left was the mother a slime we would then add more water and sugar the next batch of vinegar was used for canning and it was every bit as good as the first.


----------



## taffboy (Jun 14, 2014)

d0ug said:


> A little side note on the mother in vinegar. How did it get such a name it is that they use mother to make more vinegar. Our family had apple orchards and all the apples left over would go to the cider mill so we ended with lots of cider. After drinking the soft cider and then a little of the hard cider. What was left over went to vinegar and after we poured off the vinegar what was left was the mother a slime we would then add more water and sugar the next batch of vinegar was used for canning and it was every bit as good as the first.


  Thank you I wondered we're the word mother come from.


----------



## Honey (Jun 14, 2014)

I'll be buying some after seeing how versatile it is!


----------

